# Finding a reputable PPD trainer



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I know some of you here are reputable PPD trainers. And we all know some out there in the big world are not. IF I wanted to work one of my dogs more toward PPD, and wanted to take lessons versus sending the dog out, how would I go about finding a reputable trainer? What do I look for, what questions do I ask. Are there good trainers out there that would be willing to give lessons to a person wanting to do PPD work with their own dog?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is no such ****ing thing as a reputable PP trainer. LOL


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't help, except to say that if they claim to have served in the military (as a lot of scam artists do), check here: 

http://www.pownetwork.org/phonies/list_of_names.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

DO NOT send your dog away to be PPD trained! You have no idea what they might put the dog through.
Any training for that matter. JMHO!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> DO NOT send your dog away to be PPD trained! You have no idea what they might put the dog through.
> Any training for that matter. JMHO!


 
YHO means a lot. Sending any of mine away for training was not, is not an option, I've seen to much. If I could possibley find somebody local enough to take lessons from..... I would like to transition a couple from more Schutzhund foundation to PPD, or at least help getting them to be more of a deterent when I tell them to.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> DO NOT send your dog away to be PPD trained! You have no idea what they might put the dog through.
> Any training for that matter. JMHO!



yeah for real!!! There was a member in my first schH club who sent away his pup for 6wks for basic OB. The dog was 5mo at the time. Later on that year his dog ended up on youtube and the poor pup had been trained with a shock collar.


----------

